# Best facial lotoin that won't clog pores and



## luvme4me (Sep 18, 2005)

is very light weight and helps acne. any suggestions? right now I am using skin milk


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 18, 2005)

I like Cliniques Dramatically Different moistuizing gel and lotion. I also use almays Milk if thats what you're referring to haha. I like it though it makes my skin oily in the long run. 
My bf used to use Murad Acne Moisturizing Acne Treatment Gel for a while when he got the Acne kit thing and it worked for him. Its a little expensive though, for my taste! Aveeno makes a really good one thats way more affordable...its called Clear Complexion moistuizer. My sister uses it, and she says she likes the moisturization but it hasn't done *that* much to help her acne, but it doesnt aggravate it either. HTH!


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 18, 2005)

Kiehl's oil-free Sodium PCA moisturizer.  Good stuff used in combination with Murad Refreshing cleanser.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 22, 2005)

I like Aveeno. I use the clear complexion one.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 23, 2005)

dermalogica active moist


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 23, 2005)

I tried the Aveeno but it was too greasy by the end of the day. I went back to Oil Free Oil of Olay and I love it. It's super lightweight but still moisturizes my skine.
Good luck on your hunt!!


----------



## user3 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ponds makes a nice one called Radiance.


----------



## Lele (Oct 2, 2005)

I use Aveeno Clear Complexion, but I wouldn't recommend it if your skin gets oily easily. Otherwise, I would recommend Biore Shine Control.


----------



## blaherina (Oct 2, 2005)

I've been using my OoO complete for sensitive skin and I've never broken out from it! It's not greasy either.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 2, 2005)

I used to use Clean and Clear Morning Glow, and it didn't break me out but made the edges of my face really itchy. I switched to Zia Oil Free moisturizer-pricey, but I've found it's worth it, especially for my acne prone skin.


----------



## Fiddlist (Oct 3, 2005)

I love clinique's 3 step program...that uses the Dramatically Different moistuizing gel (or lotion)...depending on your skin type.


----------



## visivo (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 
_Kiehl's oil-free Sodium PCA moisturizer.  Good stuff used in combination with Murad Refreshing cleanser._

 

yesss. my HG. I seriously pimp this shit like no other -- I love it to death! But i also like clinique ddm gel tooo...


----------



## SingleWinged (Oct 15, 2005)

Korres Alpine Herbs Anti-Stress Moisturizer.. it's SO GOOOOD! Absorbs completely and it contains jojoba which it great for acne-prone skin (unless you're one of the few who break out from it). I'm planning on purchasing it when I finish my several samples from Sephora hehe. Completely free of synthetic components like mineral oil, silicone, and propylene glycol.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 18, 2005)

I use Mary Kay Time Wise Moisturizer.


Well, all my skincare is Mary Kay, except I use Cetaphil for my face wash.


----------

